# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Uploading Access 97 table to SQL Server

## Elizabeth Fisher

Hi all,

Please bear with me because I am brand new to SQL Server, and I may not be using the correct wording to explain everything...

I`m using Access 97 to upload a table to a SQL Server 6.5 database. I also have SQL Enterprise Manager. The allocated space on the SQL Server for my database is 20 MB and the space for my database log file is 4 MB. The first time I tried to upload a table to the database, I got the following error:

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server] Can`t allocate space for object "syslogs` in database `testpropcontdb` because the `logsegment` segment is full. If you ran out of space in Syslogs, dump the transaction log. Otherwise, use ALTER DATABASE or sp_extendsegment to increase the size of the segment (#1105)

I went into the Enterprise Manager and right clicked on my database and selected edit. It shows that I have 19.89 of the 20 MB free, and all 4 MB of my log space free. 

When I select GET EXTERNAL DATA -> LINK TABLES from the FILE menu in Access, and link to the table I just uploaded to SQL Server, the structure (field names and attributes) is there, even though I got that error message earlier. There is just no data being uploaded. 

Could someone please point me in the right direction? I`ve been reading help files and searching the net, but I haven`t figured out what is causing this error message.

Thanks in advance for lending your expertise.

Elizabeth Fisher

----------

I`m still open to any suggestions/insights/information, but in the meantime, I found a way around this problem by using the Access 97 Upsizing Wizard, available from the Microsoft web site.

http://www.microsoft.com/accessdev/prodinfo/aut97dat.htm

I still got the same error, but this Wizard gave me the option of emptying the log.  It worked great!

----------


## Simon

Depending on the number of rows and indexes 4Meg may not be enough to do this export. There are as I see it four solutions:

1:  Use the upsize wizard as you`ve done. Fine
2:  Increase the log size and try again.  Not so good.
3:  Upsize without the indexes.  Good.  Just add indexes after.
4:  Dump the access data to file and use BCP to copy the data in using either fast bcp or slow bcp.  Have a look in Books Online for BCP what I mean and their options.  

4 will come in handy for you if you`ve got very large files to import to sql or dump out of sql.

Doing large amounts of inserts into sql tables does create large overhead in terms of tran log growth.  Because normally activity on these tables doesn`t involve large inserts like this you don`t always want to create the log that large just for these bulk insert occasions so using these options helps get around that problem.

Hope this helps.  Good luck with SS

On 10/16/98 1:23:29 PM,   wrote: 
> I`m still open to any suggestions/insights/information, but in the 
> meantime, I found a way around this problem by using the Access 97 Upsizing 
> Wizard, available from the Microsoft web 
> site.

http://www.microsoft.com/accessdev/prodinfo/aut97dat.htm

I 
> still got the same error, but this Wizard gave me the option of emptying 
> the log.  It worked great!

----------


## Elizabeth Fisher

Simon,

I hadn`t really thought of #3 and #4.  Thank you VERY much!  I haven`t heard of BCP, but I`m sure I can get informatoin about it in Books Online as you`ve suggested.

Again, thank you so much.  I hadn`t really thought past increasing the log file size.

Elizabeth

1:  Use the upsize 
> wizard as you`ve done. Fine
2:  Increase the log size and try again.  Not 
> so good.
3:  Upsize without the indexes.  Good.  Just add indexes 
> after.
4:  Dump the access data to file and use BCP to copy the data in 
> using either fast bcp or slow bcp.  Have a look in Books Online for BCP 
> what I mean and their options.

----------

